# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Makerbot Digital Store Teams With UglyDoll

## Brian_Krassenstein

Today Makerbot has announced a partnership with Pretty Ugly LLC, so that they can begin selling the 3D printing files for four Uglydoll characters.  Babo, OX, Wage, and Ice-Bat will be available for $1.99 a piece.  All four can be purchased as a package deal for just $4.99.  This is likely one more is an ever expanding list of brands which Makerbot will be teaming with for their Digital Store.

Please feel free to post some photos if any of you guys decide to purchases, and then print these UgyDoll characters.  The full story can be read at 3DPrint.com here:  http://3dprint.com/6214/uglydoll-3d-print/

Here are the Uglydolls which are immediately available:

----------

